# MARSOC CG and SGT MAJ visit



## Motosapian12 (Dec 18, 2010)

Maj. Gen Lefebvre and Sgt. Maj Ashton briefly spoke with my unit recently and I thought that I would post up some of the key points that they went over in case anyone was interested. If some thing is misquoted or out of contexts, please feel free to correct me. I'm not a journalist and alot of these subjects are pretty far over my head being just an 03 Lance Criminal. The first thing that Maj Gen Lefebvre talked about was the ass kicking being handed to the enemy in Afghan right now, and how well MARSOC as well as the rest of the Marine Corps is doing there. Then he spoke about the new CMC coming on deck. He emphasized distribution of force and how the whole expeditionary mindset of the Corps is going to focus alot more on small teams like MARSOC as opposed to large infantry units (not getting rid of the infantry battalions of course though). This will give these small units as well as their NCO's more responsibility in the process. He also said with great enthusiasm that MARSOC is the highest performing SOF in the world. The success as he said, comes from the fact that everyone in MARSOC is a Marine first and foremost. These things being said it was also stated that MARSOC will see large growth in the coming years, including CSO billets. The Sgt Maj talk mostly about leadership. His opinion was that the Marine Corps is unfortunately starting to lose good "wholesome" leadership because of factors brought apon by current deployment cycles. He also stressed about good decision making skills of leaders and the importance of making timely, common sense based decisions. The question of whether or not MARSOC was looking for combat experience in their CSO's was brought up. They replied that they are not looking solely for combat experience, its a good thing but, "there is no requirement box on a CSO packet for combat experience." What they are looking for is individuals with good decision making skills and the ability to work with other people and have the ability to completely integrate with host nations forces.


----------



## Marauder06 (Dec 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good chat.  Thanks for posting the summary.


----------



## Cecil (Jan 2, 2011)

Semper Fi, good post


----------

